# PRESIDENT TRUMP TELLS NAVY THEY HAVE FREEDOM TO SHOOT/DESTROY BOATS FROM IRAN THAT HARRASS THEM !!!



## nononono (Apr 22, 2020)

*IRAN NEEDS TO STOP TAUNTING THE US NAVY......*

*AFTER THEIR BOATS ARE BLOWN OUT OF THE WATER A FEW TIMES I'M PRETTY SURE 
THEY'LL GET THE MESSAGE......*

*NOW IS NOT THE TIME FOR IRAN TO PLAY SILLY " CHICKEN " GAMES !!!!








US news
·
31 minutes ago
Trump instructs Navy to 'shoot down' Iranian boats that 'harass' US vessels
On Wednesday, the president announced that he issued instructions to the US Navy to "shoot and destroy" any 
Iranian gunboats believed to be harassing US naval ships in the Persian Gulf. 
This comes one week after Pentagon officials accused the Iranian government of sending nearly a dozen boats to 
conduct "harassing approaches" on American ships.

Photo via @NRT English*



Donald J. Trump
@realDonaldTrump

I have instructed the United States Navy to shoot and destroy any and all Iranian gunboats if they harass our ships at sea.
5:08 AM · Apr 22, 2020·


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

Like with all his other BS the professionals will take it under advisement, then ignore his stupid ass.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with all his other BS the professionals will take it under advisement, then ignore his stupid ass.


*You'd be singing a much different tune if ANY of your offspring were on*
*one of those vessels the dumbshit Iranian guard are targeting....

All it takes is " ONE " ....Yes ONE suitcase Nuke to F#$K everyone's day up real good.....
*
*Your TWO FACED HYPOCRISY IS SICKENING !!!*








*YOU ARE A LOSER.......!!! 

SO ARE ALL YOUR " BUDDIES " ON THESE BOATS....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You'd be singing a much different tune if ANY of your offspring were on*
> *one of those vessels the dumbshit Iranian guard are targeting....
> 
> All it takes is " ONE " ....Yes ONE suitcase Nuke to F#$K everyone's day up real good.....*
> ...


Apparently there hasn't been a problem with this for a long time now, soooooo?


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there hasn't been a problem with this for a long time now, soooooo?


*Apparently there " Wasn't " a problem with BIO-WEAPONS of this magnitude until NOW....
Sooooo ? *


----------



## espola (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there hasn't been a problem with this for a long time now, soooooo?


Any US Navy ship captain has standing orders to defend his ship against direct attack, and they have exercised that power in the past.  After the USS Samuel B. Roberts struck a mine in 1988, the Navy sunk about half the Iranian fleet and blew up some oil platforms in response.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Any US Navy ship captain has standing orders to defend his ship against direct attack, and they have exercised that power in the past.  After the USS Samuel B. Roberts struck a mine in 1988, the Navy sunk about half the Iranian fleet and blew up some oil platforms in response.


Gulf of Tonkin, Capt. Morrison.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Any US Navy ship captain has standing orders to defend his ship against direct attack, and they have exercised that power in the past.  After the USS Samuel B. Roberts struck a mine in 1988, the Navy sunk about half the Iranian fleet and blew up some oil platforms in response.


*Care to list what Obama and Co. FORCED upon the Military during his 8 years...*
*
I can list it, but let's see if YOU have the BALLS to post it..
*
*Going all the way back to 1988 is quite telling in your Lemming Thinking..*


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gulf of Tonkin, Capt. Morrison.


*Suck on that Teat....How about show the TRUTH with Obama & Co. actions....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Suck on that Teat....How about show the TRUTH with Obama & Co. actions....*


No idea what you are referring to.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like with all his other BS the professionals will take it under advisement, then ignore his stupid ass.


Like what happens to you here in the kitchen....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently there hasn't been a problem with this for a long time now, soooooo?


That's what the idiots said when Iran shot down one of our drowns


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's what the idiots said when Iran shot down one of our drowns


When was that? Why is he just now making this royal decree? It's just a trump distraction, something for his rabid followers, that's you, to bite on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was that? Why is he just now making this royal decree? It's just a trump distraction, something for his rabid followers, that's you, to bite on.


Because he is the President and Hillary isn’t.
You twat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because he is the President and Hillary isn’t.
> You twat.


Ok . . . Aaaahh, do look, how long ago was that, 2016? That was a few years ago. I think I see one of your problems. It's 2020, put the pom-poms down and look at what's going on. Not what you are told, not what trump wants you think, look around and see what is actually happening. That is if you care about anything beyond a "W" almost 4 years ago.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok . . . Aaaahh, do look, how long ago was that, 2016? That was a few years ago. I think I see one of your problems. It's 2020, put the pom-poms down and look at what's going on. Not what you are told, not what trump wants you think, look around and see what is actually happening. That is if you care about anything beyond a "W" almost 4 years ago.



*I am looking around....and I see 40,000 plus people in/on/and around just the Huntington Beach area....*
*I don't know where you're hiding your parakeet ass, but the AMERICAN PUBLIC IS BEYOND
SICK OF THE DEMOCRATS.....AND THEIR LIES !!
NOT TO MENTION YOUR DEMENTED PERVERTED HAIR SNIFFING CANDIDATE IS IN DEEP DEEP
SHIT......LOOKS LIKE THE RAPE/SEXUAL ASSAULT ACCUSATION JUST GOT A WHOLE LOTTA
VALID DATA THAT HAS SUNK HIS " FRAGILE " BOAT.....

I'VE BEEN POSTING THE TRUTH AND NOW THE AMERICAN PUBLIC KNOWS HE'S A PERVERTED/SICKO....!!!!*
*
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I am looking around....and I see 40,000 plus people in/on/and around just the Huntington Beach area....*
> *I don't know where you're hiding your parakeet ass, but the AMERICAN PUBLIC IS BEYOND
> SICK OF THE DEMOCRATS.....AND THEIR LIES !!
> NOT TO MENTION YOUR DEMENTED PERVERTED HAIR SNIFFING CANDIDATE IS IN DEEP DEEP
> ...


You have been all the board on this subject all the way from phoney hoax empty hospital rooms to deadly killer designed by China to wipe us out. 

If you knew anything about waves you'd know the first wave of a set is never the biggest.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have been all the board on this subject all the way from phoney hoax empty hospital rooms to deadly killer designed by China to wipe us out.
> 
> If you knew anything about waves you'd know the first wave of a set is never the biggest.





			https://wosonersk.firebaseapp.com/aa279/by-willard-bascom-waves-and-beaches-the-dynamics-of-the-ocean-surface-revised-b00n4iz04g.pdf


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have been all the board on this subject all the way from phoney hoax empty hospital rooms to deadly killer designed by China to wipe us out.
> 
> If you knew anything about waves you'd know the first wave of a set is never the biggest.



*If YOU opened your eyes you would:*
*A. Know that this is not a naturally occurring " Event "....It's manufactured.
B. Know ocean " Waves " are formed from a wind drag friction coefficient across the surface of the ocean...
with a tidal movement as a subset due to the gravitational influence between the Moon and Earth...
C. This manufactured " Virus " is NOT a wave, it is a spread. And the spread occurs from a source.
As in the ripple effect. Once a new source is induced, you have another spread.
D. Wave " Sets " do not always flow from low/high/higher...often they are low/high low...which can also depend on
the slope of the shelf on the coastline....many variables influence the SoCal coastal surf.......
Now how about island surf....or Open water Surfing  ?

A sine wave " can " be used to convey this, but it's not a true predictor of either this " Fake " pandemic or
your faulty surfing analogy......sitting around baking in the sun or freezing your ass off " Waiting " for that*
*better set is what knuckleheads like you do....practice on anything and you can improve your skill set...*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was that? Why is he just now making this royal decree? It's just a trump distraction, something for his rabid followers, that's you, to bite on.


Bite on this bitch...I'm replying to you, ya wanker.
Perhaps it's Trump yanking your rabid chain once again or perhaps he's got other things to worry about, see US Pacific Fleet.
Why are you bent over about doing what is necessary to protect our personnel and our ships?
You ignorant pink it's to late for you to shut up and be thought the fool...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bite on this bitch...I'm replying to you, ya wanker.
> Perhaps it's Trump yanking your rabid chain once again or perhaps he's got other things to worry about, see US Pacific Fleet.
> Why are you bent over about doing what is necessary to protect our personnel and our ships?
> You ignorant pink it's to late for you to shut up and be thought the fool...


You certainly are slow.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bite on this bitch...I'm replying to you, ya wanker.
> Perhaps it's Trump yanking your rabid chain once again or perhaps he's got other things to worry about, see US Pacific Fleet.
> Why are you bent over about doing what is necessary to protect our personnel and our ships?
> You ignorant pink it's to late for you to shut up and be thought the fool...


T telling Navy ship captains that they have the right to defend themselves is sorta like telling them they have his permission to stay afloat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2020)

espola said:


> T telling Navy ship captains that they have the right to defend themselves is sorta like telling them they have his permission to stay afloat.


These fellas in here don't see the play. In the parlance of the wagering set, pigeons.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are slow.


Ever since you stuck your nose in my ass I just seem slow....muahahahaha....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

espola said:


> T telling Navy ship captains that they have the right to defend themselves is sorta like telling them they have his permission to stay afloat.


Is that what happened January 12, 2016?
That happened August 2, 1964...right?


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what happened January 12, 2016?
> That happened August 2, 1964...right?


Did you have a point?


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These fellas in here don't see the play. In the parlance of the wagering set, pigeons.


*Urine Idiot...Yes you really are.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

*BOOM .....!*


----------

